# Gentoo 1.4_rc3 install hangs at USB and PCI hotplug start

## VSAthl

Hi,

I tried to install Gentoo 1.4_rc3 on a Laptop with the following configuration:

- Mobile Athlon XP 2000+

- ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 64 MB

- Samsung CD-R/W DVD SN-324B

- IEEE 1394 Firewire interface

- Smart Link 56k Modem

- VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter (VT8235 + VT6103)

- O2Micro OZ6912 CardBus Controller

- Realtek AC97 Audio Controller ALC201A, AC97-V2.2-compatible

- VIA USB 2.0/1.1 EHCI/OHCI Host Controller; Chipset: VIA KT133 (VT8235 + VT6307)

- Chipsets: VIA KT133 (NB VT8367 + SB VT8235)

- APM 1.2 and ACPI 2.0 compatible

I used the standard gentoo kernel and after that failed also tried

gentoo noapic

with always the effect that the installation hung after

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

* Starting USB and PCI hotplugging...

What can I try to get gentoo moving?

Regards,

----------

## handsomepete

Two suggestions:

1.) Try disabling USB in the bios for the install

2.) Try getting an older distro CD (i.e. 1.3) and install from it.  It doesn't do the auto detect (at least I don't think so)

----------

## VSAthl

Oh my. I got a real *minimal* bios. All I can do is "turn off onboard serial port B" which is either FireWire or IrDA mode. Which means I got no control over usb...

----------

## handsomepete

Another thought - I don't know if you tried this or not, but try ctrl-c'ing out of it.  That worked for me when I locked up on PCI autodetect. *shrug*

----------

## VSAthl

I tried that already but it is a complete lockup   :Sad: 

Isn't there a gentoo ... option to interdict hotplugging or autodetection?

Damn. I would really need a Linux on my laptop. Gentoo would be a nice choice, but if it dont work... I tried Suse 8.0 (lockup at the very same point) and Debian Woody (kernel panic) too.

----------

## ewildgoose

Try disabling USB for the install, etc.

However, it seems that via chipsets often need the "noapic" option when booting the kernel to enable USB.

----------

## NeoCORE

I too was in the same position as you, the quick way round it is download the 1.2 LiveCD, boot from it, and use the 1.4 guide to show you how to install with 1 modification (note down the address where, whichever stage file you want to use is, as there is no lynx in 1.2 I believe)

This only changes the install kernel I believe which appears to be where the problem is in this case. You will still be downloading and installing the equilavent of 1.4_rc3... so don't worry  :Smile: 

Hope this helps

----------

## reaz82

use the 1.4_rc2 image.. it doesnt autodetect...

good luck

----------

